# Game won't run in one user's account??



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The computer: HP Pavilion with ADM 5600, 3 Gig RAM, Vista home premium (no SP1)

The program: Mechwarrior 4

The problem: I'm the adminastor and the son has a standard user account. I let him install Mech4 and he couldn't get it to run. I checked it out and it will run on my account but not his. The opening screen comes up then I get a window with the following msg:

STOP :Unable to open Spew file 'Mechwarrior4.txt'

Is there something I can do to let him run the program on his account?


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Was it installed under his account or under yours? You'll need to assign him permission to use the game and its related files. Click on the game icon and choose properties and then security. You'll need check all the related permissions to allow and click apply.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Instead of double-clicking on the icon to start the program, have him right-click on the icon and select Run As Administrator.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Instead of double-clicking on the icon to start the program, have him right-click on the icon and select Run As Administrator.


I believe he has to have the admin password to do it like that and I'm not sure if it will stick or if he'll need the password each time he goes to play. I'm the only user on this pc or I'd try it on a few of my games.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LvDemWings said:


> I believe he has to have the admin password to do it like that


Most Windows users don't set an administrator password. It's worth a try.


----------

